

Big Law, Big Bill. For Now - zt
http://blog.simplelegal.com/big-law-big-bill-for-now

======
nwenzel
A few lawyers have reached out to me with questions about our service. First,
let me say that I fully understand your concerns and distaste for current bill
review and eBilling platforms. I understand and appreciate your point of view.
We're hopefully part of the solution, not the problem.

We don't create yet another system that creates more overhead for your firm.
We can accept invoices in any of the LEDES formats via email. We accept
secure, encrypted direct uploads as well for those that prefer that process.

We believe that law firms provide a valuable service. You're an insurance
policy against bad decisions, an advisor through unchartered waters.

If you're an attorney, Please do reach out to me. I'm happy to talk to you
about any questions you have.

------
nwenzel
Cat's out if the bag... We haven't launched publicly, but we have customers on
our beta application now. We've analyzed over $1.1B in legal bills.

If anyone here is from NJ, you've probably read the news stories about your
school boards and local governments getting outrageous legal bills. Your state
Comptroller, Matthew Boxer, is actually doing an outstanding job of putting a
stop to the worst of it.

We're still in private beta, but drop me a note if you want to see how your
bills stack up.

~~~
zt
I'm looking forward to making sure that I'm not overpaying on the review of my
commercial contract with banks!

